#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Επιλογή τομέα τμήματος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών.

## stval

Αγαπητοί Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα. Ονομάζομαι Στέργιος και είμαι νέο μέλος. Είμαι Φοιτητής Πολιτικός Μηχανικός και σε λίγο καιρό θα πρέπει να διαλέξω τομέα ανάμεσα στους: Δομοστατικός, Γεωτεχνικός, Υδραυλικός, Συγκοινωνιακός. Βάσει κλίσεων και στο τι μαθήματα μου αρέσουν, σύμφωνα με τον Οδηγό Σπουδών, καταλήγω στον Γεωτεχνικό. Όμως ο συγκεκριμένος τομέας έχει αρκετές εφαρμογές και μέλλον σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό; Γενικά, δε θα με ενδιέφερε να ειδικευτώ τόσο πολύ στην κατασκευή κτιρίων. Θα μου άρεσε π.χ. να κάνω ένα μεταπτυχιακό σχετικά με την ενέργεια (όχι σχετικά με τα ενεργειακά των κτιρίων), αλλά γενικά στην ενέργεια (που όπως λένε έχει και μέλλον), όπως να αναλάβω τη μελέτη για τη σεισμική απόκριση υπόγειου αγωγού φυσικού αερίου. Επίσης, θα μου άρεσε να ασχοληθώ και με φράγματα-υδροηλεκτρικά έργα. Τι μου προτείνετε;

----------


## Xάρης

Σε σύνθετα έργα όπως είναι τα φράγματα απασχολούνται όλες σχεδόν οι ειδικότητες του πολιτικού μηχανικού, δηλαδή και οι δομοστατικοί και οι γεωτεχνικοί και οι υδραυλικοί μηχανικοί.

Η συμβουλή που θα σου δώσω Στέργιο είναι τυπική και τη δίνω εδώ και χρόνια σε όλους, γνωστούς και άγνωστους συναδέλφους. *Ακολούθησε αυτό που αγαπάς και μόνο αυτό!
*

----------


## stval

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Μεταξύ δομοστατικού και γεωτεχνικού, όμως, πιο πολλές εφαρμογές ποιος έχει;

----------


## Xάρης

Σε όλα τα δημόσια αλλά και τα μεγάλα ιδιωτικά έργα απαραίτητες είναι και οι δυο ειδικότητες.
Στα μικρά ιδιωτικά οικοδομικά έργα απαραίτητος είναι μόνο ο δομοστατικός.

----------


## stval

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι. Θα ήθελα, επίσης, να ρωτήσω εάν το καινούργιο μεταπτυχιακό του Τμήματος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών του Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλίας: Ανάλυση και Σχεδιασμός Κατασκευών Ενεργειακών Υποδομών είναι "καλό" και "ανοίγει πόρτες" στην αγορά εργασίας και εάν για κάποιο που πάρει κατεύθυνση γεωτεχνικού, είναι "καλό" ένα μεταπτυχιακό π.χ. Αποκατάσταση και Συντήρηση Κτιρίων για να συνδυάσει και το δομοστατικό κομμάτι;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω για τα μεταπτυχιακά που αναφέρεις.
Θα πρέπει πάντως να προσδιορίσεις τι εννοείς με τον όρο "καλό" (εντός εισαγωγικών) και τι προσδοκίες έχεις εσύ απ' αυτά.
Επίσης, θα πρέπει να προσδιορίσεις την "αγορά εργασίας". 
Αναφέρεσαι στην Ελλάδα ή στον κόσμο;
Επιθυμείς να αποκτήσεις τυπικά προσόντα για έναν διορισμό στο ελληνικό δημόσιο ή να εργαστείς στον ιδιωτικό τομέα;
Γιατί δεν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση των αγγελιών για θέσεις πολιτικού μηχανικού που υπάρχουν σήμερα να δεις τι ζητείται από την αγορά.

----------


## stval

Όταν λέω "καλό", εννοώ ένα μεταπτυχιακό που συνδέει τον Πολιτικό Μηχανικό με τα ενεργειακά και αν υπάρχει ζήτηση γενικά για Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς εξειδικευμένους με την ενέργεια. Ναι, συγνώμη για αυτή μου την παράλειψη, εννοώ για Ελλάδα, γιατί στην κρίση που ζούμε, το εξωτερικό ακούγεται κάπως δύσκολο. Επιθυμώ να εργαστώ σε κάποια τεχνική εταιρεία, αν τότε που θα βγω στην αγορά εργασίας, μου δοθεί μία τέτοια ευκαιρία. Έχω κάνει αρκετές αναζητήσεις και βλέπω ζήτηση για πολλούς Δομοστατικούς. Εσύ, Χάρη, τι τομέα είχες πάρει στη σχολή και που είσαι εξειδικευμένος;

----------


## Xάρης

Στέργιο, μετά από 4-5 χρόνια που υποθέτω ότι θα τελειώσεις και το μεταπτυχιακό και τις στρατιωτικές σου υποχρεώσεις δεν ξέρω πώς θα είναι η αγορά εργασίας στην Ελλάδα.
Εκείνο όμως που γνωρίζω είναι ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι καθόλου καλά σήμερα.
Δεν ξέρω αν έκανες όντως την έρευνα της αγοράς εργασίας που σου πρότεινα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα για να διαπιστώσεις του λόγου το αληθές. Τη ζήτηση πάντως για δομοστατικούς στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα δεν καταλαβαίνω πού τη βλέπεις.
Ρώτα συναδέλφους είτε ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες είτε οιονεί μισθωτούς σε μεγάλες τεχνικές εταιρίες για το αν υπάρχει δουλειά αλλά και για το αν και πότε πληρώνονται ακόμα και όταν υπάρχει δουλειά.
Θα σου πρότεινα να έχεις ανοιχτούς ορίζοντες και να απευθυνθείς στην παγκόσμια αγορά.

Υ.Γ.: Δομοστατική κατεύθυνση ακολούθησα.

----------


## stval

Γενικά στο internet όπου βλέπω ότι χρειάζονται Πολιτικούς Μηχανικούς, βλέπω μόνο Δομοστατικούς και Υδραυλικούς. Χμμ κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Όπως είπες, τα πράγματα σήμερα δεν είναι καθόλου καλά. Για να δούμε..

----------

